# chicks leaving Mum



## Henman (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi we have 3 week old bantams what age should i take mum away?, at present then are all in a run, within the large outer run for the other chickens. Mum wants to get out and join her mate in the large run.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Let mom decide.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree let mom decide she knows best.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

The mom will decide that on her own. You will know when she is ready. She will start running them off and she won't let them sleep with her and she'll stop calling them when it's time to eat.


----------



## FarmRookie (Apr 18, 2013)

Mom is not trying to get with her friends. She wants to get out so she can train the chicks to find food and water.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Exactly! Let 'em out!


----------



## jheafey (Jun 10, 2013)

I say let her out! My mom wanted out but always kept the babies with her. At 6 weeks all the babies still sleep with her and they all stay together in the yard. It's fun to watch them integrate with the flock! Good luck!


----------



## Henman (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone, being new to this not sure what to do, Have let them out with mum today, but a couple of the chicken started pecking at them and we ended up with mum fighting them off it was so bad that i had to separate them
Guest its still a bit to soon


----------



## jheafey (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine fought too but we separated them and they were fine after that.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

A good momma hen does a good job of fighting off any chickens that try to hurt the little chicks (and they learn to leave the chicks alone). Momma will protect them keep them close & safe.


----------

